# Need help!



## joh9356 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK, so I have been told that my diet totally sucks, lol!

So....help me out here.

I eat pretty darn healthy I feel, but I am not going to even post what it is, already did in my introduction....

I am 5'10", fair shape, but I am looking to gain muscle mass and gain strength. I need a really really good diet to help me do this.

Right now my workout program is as follows:

Monday - Tri's, Chest, and Calves. Three different exercises, three sets of 10-15 reps per muscle group.
Tuesday - Same for Back, Quads, and Biceps.
Wed - Rest/Cardio
Thursday - Delts, Abs, Glutes
Friday - Quads, Back, Tri's

I do a 45 min to 1 hr workout per time.

What diet would you recommend?


----------



## Rory (Sep 5, 2013)

Bodyfat %, current and goal weight?


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good call Rory, I need to post that here too.

Bodyfat is Currently 15.1%
Weight is 165lbs 
Height is 5'10"
Goal: Not sure....just want to gain mass and strength.


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2013)

You have a long way too go by those numbers. I think you need to get some more education on your diet tho for one and understanding of what you put into your body. 

I personally like John Meadows diet principals. http://www.anasci.org/vB/john-mountaindog-meadows/32566-moutain-dog-diet-guiding-principles.html

The link has sample plans of the type of food you need and then work on the amounts and what not based on goals.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 6, 2013)

3 sets per body part? That's how you wrote but I really hope that's not what you mean- ???


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey hes askin advice not a grilling...  make blowtorch trout once a day...


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2013)

I give him credit for asking for help at least. Kid just has a way to go and at least is trying to learn. Not sure about being on BB.com lol. No matter how little or much you train, diet is a key factor unless you have some incredible genetics.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 6, 2013)

LCHF for Beginners | DietDoctor.com


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the input. 

I do eat pretty darn healthy to tell you the truth except for the occasional fast food lunch. 

I completely avoid refined sugar, we eat only organic produce and meats (my wife shops at Whole Foods, Trader Joe's, etc), also avoid bleached flour, and pretty much any simple carbs.

Let me give you an example of my meals today. Breakfast 2 cups of heart revolution oats, 30g protein bar for snack. For lunch I had whole wheat pasta, spinach and 2 filets of baked salmon. For supper, I had a cup of Quinoa, 3 boiled eggs, a slice of meatloaf and steamed carrots.

I also take liquid vitamin complexes, Omega 3-6-9 supplements, glucosamin and chondroiten and Ginkgo Biloba.

I've pretty much followed a very stringent healthy eating lifestyle. I have been doing that for years.

I think my biggest failure is not being consistent with my workouts.


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a healthy diet if you want to stay where your at physically bro, not for bodybuilding imo.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

@Enigmatic707

Yep, thats three sets per muscle group. But to make sure we're on the same page, I'll give an example:

Pecs: 

Flat bench presses: 3 sets of 10-15 reps
Pec Fly Machine: 3 sets of 10-15 reps
Incline Dumbell Press: 3 sets of 10-15 reps

Is that what you were thinking?


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

@Rory,

What would you change if you were me bro? If I wanted to mass I mean? Add something? Eat more?

NVM, stupid question, I just downloaded the link to the pdf you posted earlier.....will read it and learn.....


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2013)

Personally I'd change your values for one. 50 grams protein, 45 grams carbs, and maybe 15-18 grams fat per meal. 5 meals a day. Make sure your sources are coming from clean food (look at the link from John Meadows in regards to types) with each meal. 

Your holding a high % of fat for your height an weight. Your not holding much muscle but you want to make sure your gaining muscle an not more fat. Your meals because of your size should be whole foods an I wouldn't worry about extra shakes at this time. You can always add a meal or two per day if you need to increase your overall calories. 

But it all depends on your goals an what works best for your situation. Currently whats working for me I run 50-55 grams protein (beef), 50-55 grams carbs (roasted red potatoes), an 20grams fats (natty peanut butter) thru out the day. Occasionally changing protein source but not the overall grams. Breakfast is cage free eggs, oatmeal but still same amount per meal 6 times a day non workout days an 7 on workout days.


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 6, 2013)

Healthy diet?  Maybe.  Certainly not a BB diet.  Too many carbs, not enough protein and fat.  Especially if you are natural.
Think grass fed beef, fresh caught salmon, free range eggs, butter, avocados, coconut oil etc.

How is your hunger?  your training should dictate your hunger, and your hunger/food intake your recovery.  It's all a big loop of providing a stimulus and then listening to your body.


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Listen to these guys... You have to make eating a priority. Right now your not eating enough. I am a small guy and in order for me to get in enough food I have to eat between 6-7 meals each day. I eat the minute I get up every three hrs till I go to bed. It sounds crazy but your body will burn calories digesting food so if you are eating the right things the more you eat the leaner you will get.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome fellas. My wife is shopping for me today. And yes, my appetite is voracious. I am constantly being told that I eat way too much. Rory, I gave that list to my wife to get the things, and aside from not eating enough, thats exactly what I try to consume anyway.....so I think I'm at a good place to start, just like all ya'll said, not eating near enough of it....



> Think grass fed beef, fresh caught salmon, free range eggs, butter, avocados, coconut oil etc



That is exactly my mindset bro. Whole Foods carries all of this.....and we live on a 426 acre farm so the eggs, beef, and butter are all local.....


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes I look at most if my nutrition this way. If it wasn't alive at some point it grew from the ground I don't eat it. No processed foods either. Your on your way. This food thing is the hardest part IMO. Once you get this part dialed in it will be smooth sailing from there. Spices are your best friend as well to make your proteins taste good. I season my boneless skinless chicken breast with a seasoning called kicken chicken. Makes it taste so much better!!


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2013)

This is how I cook an what helps me. I precook all my foods for a few days an store them in cake pans in bulk. Then pre measure your meals so you know how much is exactly what for the Tupperware you use. Keeps it consistent an clean. Spices are great as stated above, walden farms an low carb brands of condiments are also great.


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Rory said:


> This is how I cook an what helps me. I precook all my foods for a few days an store them in cake pans in bulk. Then pre measure your meals so you know how much is exactly what for the Tupperware you use. Keeps it consistent an clean. Spices are great as stated above, walden farms an low carb brands of condiments are also great.
> 
> View attachment 7779
> 
> View attachment 7780



I do the same thing. It's the only way to make sure you are going have what you need during the work week. I see so many people say I can't do it cause I don't have time. You have to make the time!


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jim and Rory,

I owe you guys, this is a big help to me. that is just an awesome idea about precooking and storing. I think I had my wife a little stressed when she thought she was going to do do all of this for me, lol.

"No Honey, I'll take care of it...."


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 6, 2013)

When i told you in your other post your Diet totaly sucks this is what you had posted there: 

*Diet:
Breakfast - Oatmeal, 50gr protein shake
brunch - 30g protein bar
lunch - whatever the fuck I am hungry for, usually a greasy hamburger
afternoon - another 30gr protein bar
before workout - protein Ice drink (42gr)
evening - whatever the wife cooks, she's a freaking amazing cook*

I am not really the best person to ask about diet, I keep it simple i just try to eat as much as i can, i don't log it , i don't count calories, macros etc etc, I just freaking eat, I am not trying to compete nor will i ever try, the guys here can give you much better advice than me, but my advice is just shove as much food as you can, don't worry too much about making it perfect at this point, you need to put on weight, if you start getting fat change it up more protien less carbs, not gaining much eat more, simple done
Protien bars do not count as a meal, they are for when you stop for coffee and instead of buying a doughnut you buy a protien bar

I am not recomending this but this but this is what i eat on a usuall day
5:00 am train after gym protien shake w/ creatine
get home around 7:00a.m
6 cage free whole eggs w/ a bunch of white potatoes
9-10 a.m peanut butter and jelly sandwich with lots of PB
10-11 am yogurt & protien shake sometime some fruit
12 lunch, almost every day 1 can tuna fish w/ 1 cup white rice 
( started adding chicken or chile at lunch recently), another yogurt
2-3pm another peanut butter and jelly sandwich with lots of PB
3-4pm another protien shake
around 6pm dinner
usualy large chicken breast, sometime steak, and starting eating some fish also, along with about 1 1/2 cups string beans or brocoli, and about 4 oz whole wheat pasta or 1 cup rice,
 sometime i will toss in a protien bar or 2 during the day if i am hungry(mostly on weekends)
before bed 1 Large protien (casien) shake 50 grams, 16 ounces milk, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup blue berries, 1 bananna

Now on to your training, I told you in your post to start another thread about training, go do that keep these 2 seperate from each other this one is about diet the other need to be about training, which in my opinion you are not training correctly either, I am not being mean just honest after looking at your pic on BB.com i would say you never lifted a weight or started last week
You are not a hard gainer you weighed 200 lbs and now are 165, you gain weight you just need to gain the right weight
Post up EXACTLY what you do in the gym like i listed below , you don't need to be working muscles twice a week like you posted and you need to be in the 6-8 rep range not the 10-15 reps, and for gods sake what the hell are you training Glutes for, please don't tell me your are working out on a glute machine, thats for chicks :banghead:
This is my training schedule, it might not be for you but it works for me and i like it, post up something like this so the guys can recomend other training routines and you can try them all to see what works, you have to find what works for you
You can increase your food intake but if you are not traing hard enough it will be a waste or you will get fat


Sunday:
Squats 3-4 sets
Leg Press 3-4 sets
Leg Ext 3 sets
Sometimes add in 3 sets of Lunges on the smith machine

Monday:
Flat bench 3 sets
Dumbell Flat 3 sets
SMith Machine Incline Press 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Incline 3 sets
Cable Crossovers 3 sets

Tuesday:
OFF

Wednesday:
Deadlift 3-4 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded seated row 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Low row one arm 3 sets
Wide grip pulled down 3 sets (in front of neck)
close grip pulled down 3 sets (in front of neck)
Lying Leg Curls 3 sets
Seated leg curls 3 sets

Thursday:
Smith Machine seated Shoulder press 3 sets
Dumbell seated 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Press 3 sets
Dumbell or barbell front raise, dumbell side raise, seated rear shoulder on pec fly/ rear delt machine
front, side, and rear are super setted

Friday:
sets are super setted 1 set bi's and 1 set tri's
v-bar tri push down 3 sets with 3 sets of barbell curls(switch it up between e-z curl bar and straight bar)
Hammer strenght plate loaded preacher curls 3 sets w/ 3 sets of skull crushers
3 sets dumbell curls or cable curls w/ single arm tri ext palm facing up

Saturday:
Shrugs smith machine 3 sets
Shrugs Hammer Strength Plate loaded 3 sets
Shrugs dumbells 3 sets
Also 6 sets neck raises with harness around head
Calf rasies seated 3 sets and calf rasies 3 sets on leg press
Abs

All sets are in the 8-10 rep range with last set in each exercise in the 6-8 rep range

I also do alot of warm up sets and stretching before each workout with very light weights

Good luck and stick around this is a great place to learn


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 6, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> @Enigmatic707
> 
> Yep, thats three sets per muscle group. But to make sure we're on the same page, I'll give an example:
> 
> ...



No- that's 3 sets per exercise... Not per muscle group- that's a total of 9 sets per muscle group


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 6, 2013)

@Formula

Hey man, I'm not taking anything your saying as mean at all. I really appreciate this last post. That's exactly what I need. I'm willing to try anything, because obviously what I am doing is wrong. Thanks for the input

@Enigmatic

Gotcha man, I see what you're saying, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Tupperware and carbs come next. Food prepping


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 7, 2013)

Wait till Magnus has his buffalo on the grill picture..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wait till Magnus has his buffalo on the grill picture..



MMMMMMMM.  BuffAlo....i looooove their wings.   haha jk

but seriously...i never ate it before.  theres a place by me tht sells bison meat...but never tried it.

whats prices like when bought retail?  steaks?  ground?  per lb price??


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 7, 2013)

Bufflalo here is like $5.99 lb 90/10 burger. . Loin steaks 8.99lb. But if I get my lazy ass to buffalo farm I can save 2$ lol.. Which in turn goes into a corona road pop not advised for u city folk. I suppose u want some of that too? Lol ..


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ya'll are makin me Hungry!


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Ya'll are makin me Hungry!



Just wait pretty soon you will be hungry all the time.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol, I hear you bud.

OK....here is what I look like now. My wife says she sees a difference, but I guess I'm my biggest critic because I dont see any difference between what I look like now after almost two months of working out to now....you can see the original pic on bodybuilding dot com




Opinions?


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

@Jim

The wife loved the pic of the grilled chicken breasts, she loves grilling, even though I told her I was going to do it, she insists on doing it for me :headbang:


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 7, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Lol, I hear you bud.
> 
> OK....here is what I look like now. My wife says she sees a difference, but I guess I'm my biggest critic because I dont see any difference between what I look like now after almost two months of working out to now....you can see the original pic on bodybuilding dot com
> 
> ...



Downsize your photos so it fits on the screen and rotate them so they look straight, and start tanning I am part blind now 

And start your training thread so we can see what you are doing in the gym


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes I like the idea of starting a training thread. Those pics are hard to look at with the way they are posted. Nutrition is going to get you going in the right direction though. You have the right base but you will look bigger when you get the bf% lower


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

Alright Formula....

Freaking iPhones......lemme try again....





Are you happy now??????

And as for the tanning: :action-smiley-055:

LOL, I'll get around to tanning sometime.....I don't tan very well......


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, and I already started a thread there earlier:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lifting-training/33272-strength-weight-gain-advice.html


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## formula1069 (Sep 8, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Alright Formula....
> 
> Freaking iPhones......lemme try again....
> 
> ...



Much better to view

You asked for opinions so i gave it brother, once you put some muscle on that frame you will look better once you get some sun, you dont have to go tanning just work outside without your shirt off, the farmers tan is looking good though


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 9, 2013)

ROFL!!

Thanks man 

And yes, I do want the opinions, just giving you a hard time too.....


----------

